# First Fish on the Year



## FishinsMyLife (Mar 29, 2011)

School has kept me busy up until recently, and then I spent my time in the turkey woods a lot. I didn't even wet a line until March. I caught a few pond bream and bass, but I spent some time on the river catching trout to save for the upcoming striper run for bait. Once summer comes, I'll be on the water every day.

I'm also getting a new boat soon, so that will open some doors to more fish.


----------



## Jim (Mar 29, 2011)

school....always gets in the way! :LOL2: 

Start swimbaiting, I expect to see lots of entries from you in the contest! :beer:


----------



## Zum (Mar 29, 2011)

Now thats a baby pickerel,in the same system as yout trout?
Those trout looked tasty.


----------



## Wld Fowl (Mar 29, 2011)

The trout look great and that is one realy small pickerel..


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 30, 2011)

Jim said:


> school....always gets in the way! :LOL2:
> 
> Start swimbaiting, I expect to see lots of entries from you in the contest! :beer:



FML is banned from using swimbaits!


Nice fish dude


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Mar 30, 2011)

Jim said:


> Start swimbaiting, I expect to see lots of entries from you in the contest! :beer:



No worries, I'll be breaking out the big baits before long :beer:



Zum said:


> Now thats a baby pickerel,in the same system as yout trout?
> Those trout looked tasty.



Yep, it's a tailrace from a big lake. the water comes from 200 feet down in the lake, so it's cold enough for the trout being this far south. The pickerel came from a little slough/cove off the river that's a little warmer that's always full of grass-and pickerel.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Mar 30, 2011)

It's a baracuda!!!!


----------



## Eastendi40 (Mar 30, 2011)

Just the right size for the frying pan. Nice Trout, makes me hungry just lookin at um.


----------



## FishingCop (Mar 31, 2011)

nice ones FML =D>


----------

